# Does Anyone Here Use An Over-The-Counter Memory Product?



## SeaBreeze (Nov 9, 2021)

Wondering if anyone here has tried the over-the-counter memory products usually advertised on TV.  If you do, what do you use and have you experienced any benefits from it for short-term memory?


----------



## jujube (Nov 9, 2021)

The only "over the counter" memory product i use is a Post-It note on the mirror over the bathroom vanity.  "Remember, you're fasting, or Susan's birthday!, or take the trash out, dummy," works every time.  

The bathroom is the.very.first.place I head upon getting up, so it works quite well.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 9, 2021)

Nope!

The older I get, the more stuff I would like to forget.


----------



## Shero (Nov 9, 2021)

If you mean medications Seabreeze the answer is no,but I do have a huge daily diary which serves as my memory!


----------



## jerry old (Nov 9, 2021)

This post is of particular interest as...(hold on, I'll remember what i intended to say in a moment)
This is not an attempt to be humorous.
as witnessed by a telephone call today:  Uh, we were saying


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 9, 2021)

I've never heard of any.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Nov 9, 2021)

If I have, it didn't work... as I have forgot about it.

On a more serious note, there is this from Healthreview.org, which seems to be a bit dubious to me... but all the way to the bottom, is a list of citations which come from the National Library of Medicine (guvmint) which has papers regarding studies that have been done.

The best I can tell, the studies are undergoing peer review and make mention of further studies needed, with no mention of side effects of studies. They may contain that information, but I nearly went brain dead from boredom. Wow, maybe some more excitement is the cure! Oops... tried that, but the forum didn't like it.


----------



## MrPants (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Ronni (Nov 9, 2021)

I wish there were some serious answers to this question. We have been considering Prevagen but I sure would like some anecdotal information on the various nootropics currently available.


----------



## win231 (Nov 9, 2021)

jujube said:


> The only "over the counter" memory product i use is a Post-It note on the mirror over the bathroom vanity.  "Remember, you're fasting, or Susan's birthday!, or take the trash out, dummy," works every time.
> 
> The bathroom is the.very.first.place I head upon getting up, so it works quite well.


And it costs much less than those memory pills.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 9, 2021)

Prevagen seems to be the most heavily advertised "memory" supplement, and contains some ingredient derived from Jellyfish.  However, there is no "clinical" evidence that this ingredient works as claimed.  I suspect that the primary "positive" is the profits going to the manufacturer.

https://www.reference.com/world-view/ingredients-prevagen-f4d3efbcf4a1cba8


----------



## Judycat (Nov 9, 2021)

Lots and lots of memo pads.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Nov 9, 2021)

Ronni said:


> I wish there were some serious answers to this question. We have been considering Prevagen but I sure would like some anecdotal information on the various nootropics currently available.


Does this help? Nootropics, or ‘Smart Drugs,’ Are Gaining Popularity. But Should You Take Them?


----------



## jerry old (Nov 9, 2021)

Ah, serious answers wanted, but will not take Across the Counter Rx  without more info.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 10, 2021)

See Don M's post. There is nothing stating OTC pills do anything.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 10, 2021)

My serious answer would be to focus on your overall health with diet, sleep, exercise, etc...

IMO keeping your mind active and engaged is as good as any pill for the average person.


----------



## Judycat (Nov 10, 2021)

I took astragalus root for a while, mostly on Sunday to enjoy the church service because I'd have a hard time staying awake from the beginning of the sermon through to the Amen. It worked like any amphetamine I ever tried, only milder. I have a hunch the magic behind all these nootropics is similar in nature. Good luck though.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I've never heard of any.


Nor me... first I've even heard of it tbh


----------



## Pappy (Nov 10, 2021)

My wife takes Prevagen daily. Does it help? I don’t know, but she seems to think it does. Her problem is short term memory. Like she may ask me how I slept two or three times. But if I want to know some place or thing we did 60 years ago, she’s sharp as a tack.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 10, 2021)

I drink to forget.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 10, 2021)

Ronni said:


> I wish there were some serious answers to this question. We have been considering Prevagen but I sure would like some anecdotal information on the various nootropics currently available.


My husband takes it, but I understand you have to take it for months to know if there is any improvement.  He's only been taking it for a month or so.  I can let you know in 5 months? LOL.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 10, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Prevagen seems to be the most heavily advertised "memory" supplement, and contains some ingredient derived from Jellyfish.  However, there is no "clinical" evidence that this ingredient works as claimed.  I suspect that the primary "positive" is the profits going to the manufacturer.
> 
> https://www.reference.com/world-view/ingredients-prevagen-f4d3efbcf4a1cba8


I think they just use a synthetic ingredient designed to mimic something in jellyfish, but not from jellyfish.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 10, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I've never heard of any.


Prevagen and Neuriva are the two most advertised on television.

https://www.wellnessverge.com/neuriva-vs-prevagen-whats-the-difference


----------



## Shero (Nov 10, 2021)

I was chatting to the internet guy yesterday, super intelligent man and we talked about memory aids. He said there are some studies being done about  Ritalin (ADHD drug), which is looking good. Something maybe to talk to the doctor about.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 10, 2021)

After doing a little research, I decided to go with the main ingredient in Neuriva, Phosphatidylserine, There is some information about this ingredient for memory.  This is what I bought, 60 softgels, took my first today after dinner.  I'll see if there's any positive affects in sixty days.
https://www.wellnessverge.com/neuriva-vs-prevagen-whats-the-difference


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 10, 2021)

Shero said:


> I was chatting to the internet guy yesterday, super intelligent man and we talked about memory aids. He said there are some studies being done about  Ritalin (ADHD drug), which is looking good. Something maybe to talk to the doctor about.


Thanks Shero, but I'm not a fan of prescription drugs and I would never want to take anything like that.  I will take them if absolutely necessary.  It's not serious enough to see a doctor about it, and I have been using various supplements for decades, so I'd rather take a more natural route.  With other supplements and healthy foods, omega 3 fatty acids, it should benefit brain health overall.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 10, 2021)

Liberty said:


> My husband takes it, but I understand you have to take it for months to know if there is any improvement.  He's only been taking it for a month or so.  I can let you know in 5 months? LOL.


Thanks for sharing that Liberty, I hope your husband sees some improvement with it.  When they first advertised that, I was interested hearing it was from jellyfish, then when I found out it was just a synthetic ingredient, I lost interest.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 10, 2021)

Pappy said:


> My wife takes Prevagen daily. Does it help? I don’t know, but she seems to think it does. Her problem is short term memory. Like she may ask me how I slept two or three times. But if I want to know some place or thing we did 60 years ago, she’s sharp as a tack.


Thanks Pappy, I hope it is helping her.


----------



## Shero (Nov 10, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks Shero, but I'm not a fan of prescription drugs and I would never want to take anything like that.  I will take them if absolutely necessary.  It's not serious enough to see a doctor about it, and I have been using various supplements for decades, so I'd rather take a more natural route.  With other supplements and healthy foods, omega 3 fatty acids, it should benefit brain health overall.


I agree  Seabreeze, like you I feel the natural way is best unless the situation is really bad.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 10, 2021)

Ronni said:


> I wish there were some serious answers to this question. We have been considering Prevagen but I sure would like some anecdotal information on the various nootropics currently available.


I'm starting on a supplement today Ronni, as mentioned in this thread.  If there is any improvement of note, I'll be sure to post about it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 10, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> My serious answer would be to focus on your overall health with diet, sleep, exercise, etc...
> 
> IMO keeping your mind active and engaged is as good as any pill for the average person.
> 
> View attachment 193805


Thanks Aunt Bea, I think my health overall is pretty good.  Eat much better than I did when young, and probably as healthy as I wish, I still like some desserts, steaks, etc. , but also eat salmon at least once a week and many vegetarian dishes.  I sleep much better now that I'm retired, generally 7-8 hours a night.  Not on any prescription drugs, and get exercise in the way of long daily walks outdoors with my dog, yard work and housework, no longer have time to or go to the gym for any more intense exercise.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 10, 2021)

Harry Le Hermit said:


> Does this help? Nootropics, or ‘Smart Drugs,’ Are Gaining Popularity. But Should You Take Them?



I've taken Nootropics but sparingly, as the safety factor is not well documented.   The effect is short, a couple hours.  I think that the main mechanism is a simple stimulant.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 10, 2021)

I'm of the opinion that the brain is much like a muscle....in that, if you don't use it, you lose it.  I like to gamble, and nearly every day, I spend some time playing free online poker.  Trying to match wits with a half dozen other people is a Great mental exercise, IMO.  Anything that offers a mental challenge is a Plus, IMO.  Sitting around in front of the TV all day would probably be the worst thing a person could do.


----------



## Mike (Nov 11, 2021)

Remember the Post about a possible cure for dementia, that I posted
a few weeks ago.

You should read the links there about the light therapy, during their
experiments the lady involved improved her memory.

It is from Durham University England.

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/a-cure-for-dementia-it-looks-good.65098/

Mike.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 11, 2021)

Not over the counter, but I've been taking Aricept for a number of years as a preventative for Dementia.  It is a prescription drug and is usually prescribed after the onset of Dementia.  However, I had a long talk with a doctor friend of mine years ago about taking a low dose as a prevention and he agreed it may work.  So far, my memory has been fine and I take the same dose once a day.


----------



## Ronni (Nov 11, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Not over the counter, but I've been taking Aricept for a number of years as a preventative for Dementia.  It is a prescription drug and is usually prescribed after the onset of Dementia.  However, I had a long talk with a doctor friend of mine years ago about taking a low dose as a prevention and he agreed it may work.  So far, my memory has been fine and I take the same dose once a day.


Are you at risk of dementia @Lewkat?


----------



## Liberty (Nov 11, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks for sharing that Liberty, I hope your husband sees some improvement with it.  When they first advertised that, I was interested hearing it was from jellyfish, then when I found out it was just a synthetic ingredient, I lost interest.


That's what a lot of drugs are, synthetic replicas of natural ingredients.  For instance herbs gathered in the spring are of a different potency that those same herbs gathered in the fall.
Its usually necessary to achieve the same efficacy overall.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 11, 2021)

I don't remember.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 11, 2021)

Ronni said:


> Are you at risk of dementia @Lewkat?


I'll be 89 in 2 months, Ronni, so the answer is yes.


----------



## S. Mary Cole (Nov 11, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Wondering if anyone here has tried the over-the-counter memory products usually advertised on TV.  If you do, what do you use and have you experienced any benefits from it for short-term memory?


Yes, I do though it's not my decision but my husbands.  I've MS, which effects the brain, memory etc.  Bless his heart for trying to help.  The sad fact is nothing can change the amount of lesions I have.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2021)

S. Mary Cole said:


> Yes, I do though it's not my decision but my husbands.  I've MS, which effects the brain, memory etc.  Bless his heart for trying to help.  The sad fact is nothing can change the amount of lesions I have.


Thank you for your reply.  Very sad to know you have MS, I wish you the best.  Your husband truly loves you, I'm glad you have him at your side.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2021)

Harry Le Hermit said:


> Does this help? Nootropics, or ‘Smart Drugs,’ Are Gaining Popularity. But Should You Take Them?



I tried to read some of this article, (it's a good one; thanks for it!)
 and one thing I noticed in it, is that some of the _Nootropics_ have Omega-3's and B-vitamins, both of which, I know we can get from food sources, such as I love Flax Oil.


----------



## jerry old (Nov 11, 2021)

my examples of failing memory?

cannot spell rifle or  rilef?
werid or weird
handle or handel
embarsamment or    embarrassment 

Dozens and dozens more, but they 'won't come to mind'. 

Speech on TV is getting faster and faster, don't seem to be able to grasp implications quick as I use too...

My speech is becoming slower, 
'So you went huh, to WalMarts to get some bolts but, huh, they didn't...'


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> After doing a little research, I decided to go with the main ingredient in Neuriva, Phosphatidylserine, There is some information about this ingredient for memory.  This is what I bought, 60 softgels, took my first today after dinner.  I'll see if there's any positive affects in sixty days.
> https://www.wellnessverge.com/neuriva-vs-prevagen-whats-the-difference


This is an interesting product to try.  Let us know, please, what dosage you are trying, and whatever you think about it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 13, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I tried to read some of this article, (it's a good one; thanks for it!)
> and one thing I noticed in it, is that some of the _Nootropics_ have Omega-3's and B-vitamins, both of which, I know we can get from food sources, such as I love Flax Oil.


Yes Kaila.  A lot of foods contain certain vitamins and nutrients, and that is good if you eat them.  From what I understand, you couldn't eat enough of these foods to have a therapeutic value to treat deficiencies or help with certain conditions.

I eat salmon at least once, and sometimes more than once per week, usually a Norwegian salmon fillet I buy from the supermarket, Honey Smoked Salmon in a package, and Lox (smoked salmon) which I usually have on bagels with cream cheese and onion.  But I also have been taking NOW brand liquid omega 3 fish oil for years now.

I eat food that have B vitamins like leafy greens, beef, chicken, but I also take a B-50 complex several times a week.

I'm not a health freak at all, but I just do what I feel is good for me personally.  So far not on any prescription drugs, etc.

Since I take many beneficial vitamins, supplements and herbs, I decided to just focus on that one ingredient, as opposed to the other Nootropics formulas.  Worth a try for me, since there has been Alzheimer's Disease in my family and although my memory has never been great, it does seem to be getting a bit worse in these past years.

Flax is good, glad you like it so much!  I used to buy Flax seeds and eat it in my greek yogurt.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 13, 2021)

Kaila said:


> This is an interesting product to try.  Let us know, please, what dosage you are trying, and whatever you think about it.


Right now I'm just taking one 100 mg. softgel per day.  I have to see how I'm feeling toward the end of the bottle, will either increase my dosage, leave it the same, or stop taking it.  Will definitely let you know, memory issues in seniors is a big concern and it would be nice if we could use something that helps.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 13, 2021)

I used to take Ginko Biloba and it helped.  I stopped taking it and don't recall the reason--looks like I need something for my memory!


----------



## Pauline1954 (Nov 19, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Wondering if anyone here has tried the over-the-counter memory products usually advertised on TV.  If you do, what do you use and have you experienced any benefits from it for short-term memory?



I take N Aceytlcysteine. Its an excellent product.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Nov 19, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Wondering if anyone here has tried the over-the-counter memory products usually advertised on TV.  If you do, what do you use and have you experienced any benefits from it for short-term memory?



I know you asked about products you see on tv but I wanted to share with you the supplement I take.  And links for you too read about it.

There are so many benefits to taking this amino acid. Its really incredible.

Studies have shown that NAC shows properties in crossing the BBB, in the protection of brain mitochondria, and in counteracting the memory loss because of age. This has been observed by analyzing increased activities of Complex I in mitochondria of pre-synaptic terminals of aged mice [54,64].

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6320789/#sec4-molecules-23-03305title


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 19, 2021)

Pauline1954 said:


> I know you asked about products you see on tv but I wanted to share with you the supplement I take.  And links for you too read about it.
> 
> There are so many benefits to taking this amino acid. Its really incredible.
> 
> ...


Thank you Pauline for sharing your experience with this supplement, I will see if it's available in my local health food store and add it to what I am currently using.  I appreciate your input.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Nov 19, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thank you Pauline for sharing your experience with this supplement, I will see if it's available in my local health food store and add it to what I am currently using.  I appreciate your input.




The one thing to please keep in mind its being banned for OTC market Jan 1, 2022. I posted a new post and explained more. Its really excellent and I am stocked up. You can still get it. Just ask or see my othrr post. I will be going to my doctor when I run out.
Good luck


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 19, 2021)

I don't think I would use an over the counter memory product unless it's a particular supplement, like Ginko biloba which has been touted to improve brain function. I've notice my memory isn't quite what it used to be over the past few months but I'm not reaching for pills/tonics just yet.
https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/ginkgo-biloba-benefits


----------



## Pauline1954 (Nov 19, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I don't think I would use an over the counter memory product unless it's a particular supplement, like Ginko biloba which has been touted to improve brain function. I've notice my memory isn't quite what it used to be over the past few months but I'm not reaching for pills/tonics just yet.
> https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/ginkgo-biloba-benefits



Its an amino acid and is excellent. Its used with Alzheimer and patients with memories illnesses. If you read the link it will tell about studies.

Heres the same address where your ginko info is at.

https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/nac-benefits#TOC_TITLE_HDR_6


----------



## Pauline1954 (Nov 19, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I don't think I would use an over the counter memory product unless it's a particular supplement, like Ginko biloba which has been touted to improve brain function. I've notice my memory isn't quite what it used to be over the past few months but I'm not reaching for pills/tonics just yet.
> https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/ginkgo-biloba-benefits




I understand. It took me months to decide to try it.  But I have had nothing but great results.  It is a decision we have to become comfortable with when trying new products.  I do so understand.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 19, 2021)

Pauline1954 said:


> The one thing to please keep in mind its being banned for OTC market Jan 1, 2022. I posted a new post and explained more. Its really excellent and I am stocked up. You can still get it. Just ask or see my othrr post. I will be going to my doctor when I run out.
> Good luck


That doesn't mean much to me, it's not dangerous, it's just the FDA trying to eliminate it from the market, so they can make money by selling it as a drug available only by prescription.  If it's available by me, and I'm sure it is, I will get some and start using it.  If I have good results, I'll purchase enough to last for awhile.  Soon they will try to control the CBD products that help so many.
https://www.soperlawfirm.com/blog/the-fdas-drug-exclusion-provision


----------



## Pauline1954 (Nov 19, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> That doesn't mean much to me, it's not dangerous, it's just the FDA trying to eliminate it from the market, so they can make money by selling it as a drug available only by prescription.  If it's available by me, and I'm sure it is, I will get some and start using it.  If I have good results, I'll purchase enough to last for awhile.  Soon they will try to control the CBD products that help so many.
> https://www.soperlawfirm.com/blog/the-fdas-drug-exclusion-provision



Ok, Good luck.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 19, 2021)

Pauline1954 said:


> I take N Aceytlcysteine. Its an excellent product.


How many milligrams do you take daily?


----------



## Colleen (Nov 19, 2021)

I can't remember if I do or not


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 19, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I tried to read some of this article, (it's a good one; thanks for it!)
> and one thing I noticed in it, is that some of the _Nootropics_ have *Omega-3's and B-vitamins*, both of which, I know we can get from food sources, such as I love Flax Oil.


I take both of those because I'm still experiencing loss of appetite.

@SeaBreeze , in addition to those, which do quicken recall, I also use ginseng tea and DHEA supplement with good results.


----------



## win231 (Nov 19, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Nor me... first I've even heard of it tbh


Maybe you heard about before but you forgot.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 19, 2021)

FDA curbs unfounded memory supplement claims


----------



## Pauline1954 (Nov 20, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> How many milligrams do you take daily?


I take about 300 to 500. I take the pure powder/crystals and use an 1/8 measuring teaspoon and about half of this. It ends up to be less than 600. I have a grams scale and did a little creating measuring.  I am going to get myself a milligram scale but havent yet decided. Probably because I made the gram scales get close. If you put 8n gel capsules its good to have the scales to measure it out correctly. There is no toxicity level thats been achieved from taking more. Fyi: The research has been done on this.  So its easy to take without concern.  It lasts a long time.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2021)

Nathan said:


> FDA curbs unfounded memory supplement claims



Excellent article, thanks for that pertinent link.

Even though I do take some supplements, I agree there is helpful info to be aware of,  in the article.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> After doing a little research, I decided to go with the main ingredient in Neuriva, Phosphatidylserine, There is some information about this ingredient for memory.  This is what I bought, 60 softgels, took my first today after dinner.  I'll see if there's any positive affects in sixty days.
> https://www.wellnessverge.com/neuriva-vs-prevagen-whats-the-difference



Just for important clarity for all of us;
Some of the posts in this very good thread, are about NAC (N-Acetyl-Cysteine)
While others of these posts were about PS (Phosphatidylsterine )  and then, a few of the posts in this thread are about other supplements, such as Gingko,

so each of us readers, need to take care not to assume which one a particular post is referring to!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2021)

Pauline1954 said:


> The one thing to please keep in mind its being banned for OTC market Jan 1, 2022. I posted a new post and explained more. Its really excellent and I am stocked up. You can still get it. Just ask or see my othrr post. I will be going to my doctor when I run out.
> Good luck



When that supplement (NAC) and others, are switched from OTC to prescription-needed;
Another concerning issue, is that they might not be even partially covered by most insurances, (for those who have prescription drug insurances) as well as their prices being likely to increase.


----------



## win231 (Nov 20, 2021)

I bought some, but I can't remember where I put it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 20, 2021)

@Pauline1954 I just picked up a bottle of N-Acetyl-L-Cysteine, 600mg capsules.  Since the name was spelled a bit differently I looked it up, seems to be the same amino acid.  Approximately how long were you using it before you noticed it was making a difference?  I plan on taking it starting today, but will continue taking the PS also until that bottle is gone.  
https://www.differencebetween.com/difference-between-n-acetyl-l-cysteine-and-n-acetylcysteine/


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 20, 2021)

No way buddy!  No snake oil "make a fast buck" product for me.  When I go into the city and have many places to go to or when I go grocery shopping, I write it down on paper so I don't forget.  I seem to really get my shopping done fast and walk circles around all those strange people standing in grocery stores and starring at this phones.  By the way, we all forget little things as we age.  It's normal.  Hey, we have lived 70 or 80 years and have a lot to remember compared to a "know it all" teenager of 15. 
The exception, of course, is dementia or Alzheimer, which is very serious medical problem for those of us who get it.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Nov 20, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> @Pauline1954 I just picked up a bottle of N-Acetyl-L-Cysteine, 600mg capsules.  Since the name was spelled a bit differently I looked it up, seems to be the same amino acid.  Approximately how long were you using it before you noticed it was making a difference?  I plan on taking it starting today, but will continue taking the PS also until that bottle is gone.
> https://www.differencebetween.com/difference-between-n-acetyl-l-cysteine-and-n-acetylcysteine/



This is the product.

Okay, its used for ocd as well. I had a bad habit of staying in bed after I woke up. Just lazing away. I didnt like this but I was not motivated. I could stay in bed all day if I knew I could have gotten by with it.  Saying this this was a behavior that was hard to change. However the morning after the very first day I took NAC I got up and made my bed which never happens. That was actually shocking to know its helped me in this manner.  I havent lazed in bed since May 20. I thought it was March.  I looked back in my phone calendar to make sure.  Then I begin to notice more energy.  Quicker thinking. Memory and my mood and disposition got better. I was happier and stopped worrying about a few personal stuff I didnt need to worry about.  Then after months of being on it my asthma went away. It almost left with vitamin d3 at,10,000iu a day. But the nac did it for me. It also has helped with my blood glucose. I dont have the spikes like I used to. And I am so sensitive to carbs and dont eat breads or grains but will eat a potatoe or fruit at times it would spike.  Anyway, I feel its helped me in more ways than any supplement ever had.  And inflammation. I its helped inflammation in my knees. I now have incorporated jogging exercises in the evening for 20 minutes.  Its converts to glutathione which is the master antioxidant that fights colds, flues infections, illnesses in general.

It also helps detox the liver. It is used in emergency rooms for tylenol toxcity. There are a lot out there.  Many many people reported it helping with recovering from the C2 virux. Supposedly this is a reason many articles claim why the fda is banning the otc privileges.

Just my experience and what I feel it had done for me.   With everything else you want to take asking your doctor wouldnt hurt.

In short to answer your question how long, immediately and then started experiencing more benefits I mentioned. Everyone is different so dont expect it to help ypu the same way.   Also, find out if it interacts with any other medication you are taking. Always find out my googling or asking doctor or, pharmacist.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Nov 20, 2021)

Kaila said:


> When that supplement (NAC) and others, are switched from OTC to prescription-needed;
> Another concerning issue, is that they might not be even partially covered by most insurances, (for those who have prescription drug insurances) as well as their prices being likely to increase.



True. Just like nature-throid . Its a thyroid medication from porcine. Its the closet to the humans and thats why it works so well with many hypothyroidism patients. I couldnt taken levthyroxin at all the pharmaceutical drug they push. It was aweful. So,i went with nature throid.    Anyway, not every person only purchases insurance covered drugs or supplements. So we may have to chalk that up just like otc aspirin etc.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 20, 2021)

Pauline1954 said:


> This is the product.
> 
> Okay, its used for ocd as well. I had a bad habit of staying in bed after I woke up. Just lazing away. I didnt like this but I was not motivated. I could stay in bed all day if I knew I could have gotten by with it.  Saying this this was a behavior that was hard to change. However the morning after the very first day I took NAC I got up and made my bed which never happens. That was actually shocking to know its helped me in this manner.  I havent lazed in bed since May 20. I thought it was March.  I looked back in my phone calendar to make sure.  Then I begin to notice more energy.  Quicker thinking. Memory and my mood and disposition got better. I was happier and stopped worrying about a few personal stuff I didnt need to worry about.  Then after months of being on it my asthma went away. It almost left with vitamin d3 at,10,000iu a day. But the nac did it for me. It also has helped with my blood glucose. I dont have the spikes like I used to. And I am so sensitive to carbs and dont eat breads or grains but will eat a potatoe or fruit at times it would spike.  Anyway, I feel its helped me in more ways than any supplement ever had.  And inflammation. I its helped inflammation in my knees. I now have incorporated jogging exercises in the evening for 20 minutes.  Its converts to glutathione which is the master antioxidant that fights colds, flues infections, illnesses in general.
> 
> ...


Thanks Pauline.  I rarely see a doctor and have never been on any prescription drugs.  I do have decades of personal experience with supplements, and I agree, what may work for one person, may not for another.  We are all very different.  I does have a lot of benefits, if it improves sharpness of memory that will be great.  We'll see.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Nov 22, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks Pauline.  I rarely see a doctor and have never been on any prescription drugs.  I do have decades of personal experience with supplements, and I agree, what may work for one person, may not for another.  We are all very different.  I does have a lot of benefits, if it improves sharpness of memory that will be great.  We'll see.



If you decide to try it this year, do so. If it helps get a bag from bulk supplements as soon as youve determined its helping and order it.  Sometimes it takes a few months to know all the benefits. So keep that in mind. If you like it stock up and then ask your doctor for it. Tell him how its helped improve your health.  My doctor already knows Ive been taking it for months so after I run out or before I will start getting the prescription from the doctor, hopefully he will be open to it. But ive got a few years of it stocked up and waiting for another 2 pounds thats coming.


----------

